# Polish War Memorial restored in time for Battle of Britain ceremony



## v2 (Sep 7, 2010)

HILLINGDON Council is restoring the borough’s iconic Polish War Memorial in time for a special ceremony to commemorate the 70th Anniversary of the Battle of Britain. Work will be completed to clean the metalwork and stone, and restore the pond and paving in time for the service on Saturday, September 4, at the memorial in South Ruislip. 

more: Polish War Memorial restored in time for Battle of Britain ceremony (From Hillingdon Times)


----------



## evangilder (Sep 7, 2010)

Good to see them honoring the Polish after all they did for the allies.


----------



## BombTaxi (Sep 7, 2010)

I used to drive past this memorial every so often when I used to work along the A40, good to see that it is being renovated in time to honour the role the Poles played in the BoB.


----------



## Airframes (Sep 7, 2010)

I agree with all the above, it should always be kept in good condition - lest we forget.


----------



## Gnomey (Sep 7, 2010)

Agree with all. Great to see it restored in time


----------

